# help with lift



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

I could use a hand with my lift , I got the front up quick and easy but im just not happy with the rear entirely , can some body please post a pic of any or a few different 2 inch lift installed , here is what I did .


----------



## wyattjr24 (Mar 26, 2015)

I didn't do a lift on the rear of mine....it doesn't give you any extra ground clearence so.....


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

well I didnt wanna look like im doin a wheelie in park and I was trying to get away from that massive muffler


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The front looks right. I think the rear brackets are on backwards or on the wrong side. See how the bolts on the front brackets are on the same plane as the shock? The rears should be too. The brackets shouldn't be leaning over towards the front of the bike. Try flipping them around or swapping sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

